# I H O P Is Changing Its Name To...



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 6, 2018)

IHOb


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 6, 2018)

My guess is b for breakfast.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 6, 2018)

-__________-


----------



## nerdography (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## awhyley (Jun 6, 2018)

People are really going hard over this.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 6, 2018)

Stupid


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jun 6, 2018)

it still sucks.. no matter the name change


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 6, 2018)

Ummm....no
plenty of better places to eat don't care how you change your name.


----------



## CoveredGirl (Jun 6, 2018)

They sell more than pancakes and breakfast so not understanding the move... and weren’t they known for their pancakes? At least that’s all I could stomach there.


----------



## Jasmataz (Jun 6, 2018)

They've been around too long to be pulling this sort of foolishness. People will still say IHOP anyway.


----------



## Sosa (Jun 6, 2018)

Whoever thought of that is probably overpaid and was just reaching for something to present to the IHOP team.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 6, 2018)

Bacon???


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 6, 2018)

Buffet...gonna try to compete with Golden Corral maybe.


----------



## tibb1908 (Jun 6, 2018)

Why?


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Jun 6, 2018)

They are getting rid of lunch and dinner menus......  I’m guessing.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 7, 2018)

i'm still coming.

seems like a bunch of money wasted on a bunch of rebranding 
that really isn't going to make much of a difference besides pissin
folks off


----------



## natural in ATL (Jun 7, 2018)

ThursdayGirl said:


> They are getting rid of lunch and dinner menus......  I’m guessing.


This would make a lot of financial sense. In the restaurant world, the more you can streamline your menu and get a select number of meals right, the better. You save on staff training, food costs (breakfast items are cheaper), and collateral/menu costs.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jun 7, 2018)

Why is the b lowercase?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 7, 2018)

sweetlaughter said:


> Why is the b lowercase?


It’s the “P” in IHOP flipped upside down.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jun 7, 2018)

International House Of barf


----------



## awhyley (Jun 7, 2018)

They said that they'd announce about the "b" today.  Heard anything as yet?


----------



## kupenda (Jun 7, 2018)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> International House Of barf



+1

Every time I went to IHOP I was left in the bathroom afterwards, crouched over and miserable, trying to figure out which end was about to betray me


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jun 7, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> It’s the “P” in IHOP flipped upside down.



Omg, I didn't even think of that. I wonder if the b stands for brunch.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 7, 2018)

awhyley said:


> They said that they'd announce about the "b" today.  Heard anything as yet?


You have a few more days. 
. 
.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 7, 2018)

. 
.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 7, 2018)

kupenda said:


> +1
> 
> Every time I went to IHOP I was left in the bathroom afterwards, crouched over and miserable, trying to figure out which end was about to betray me


Why did you have to say it like this? Now you made me feel bad for laughing


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 7, 2018)

Twitter doesn’t approve of this.  I wonder if IHOP will backtrack and say the name change is a temporary part of some promotion.


----------



## fasika (Jun 7, 2018)

It sounds stupid.

It sounds like how an Arabic speaker would pronounce Ihop anyway.


----------



## PrissiSippi (Jun 7, 2018)

They had nothing better to do?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 7, 2018)

awhyley said:


> They said that they'd announce about the "b" today.  Heard anything as yet?


 They announced it today but they’ll announce what the b stands for on 6-11-18.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jun 7, 2018)

natural in ATL said:


> This would make a lot of financial sense. In the restaurant world, the more you can streamline your menu and get a select number of meals right, the better. You save on staff training, food costs (breakfast items are cheaper), and collateral/menu costs.


Noooo!
I kinda like their dinner menu 
The IHOP in the hood I used to live in was serving straight soul food on their dinner menu. Greens , candied yams, cat fish , oz tails, etc.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 7, 2018)

hated it.


----------



## natural in ATL (Jun 7, 2018)

PuddingPop said:


> Noooo!
> I kinda like their dinner menu
> The IHOP in the hood I used to live in was serving straight soul food on their dinner menu. Greens , candied yams, cat fish , oz tails, etc.


Wow! Never saw an IHOP get down with soul food!  And it was edible?!?  Color me surprised!!


----------



## PuddingPop (Jun 7, 2018)

natural in ATL said:


> Wow! Never saw an IHOP get down with soul food!  And it was edible?!?  Color me surprised!!



Girl, yes!
They had the best oxtails. 
I guess they let the franchisees add additional items to the dinner menu, but that was definitely a hit. I’m not sure about the owner but the restaurant had all Black cooks and staff.  If y’all are ever in Newark, NJ , check out the Bergen St IHOP.  ( be careful though, there was some sort of violence in the parking lot a few years back )


----------



## awhyley (Jun 7, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> You have a few more days.





FemmeCreole said:


> They announced it today but they’ll announce what the b stands for on 6-11-18.



Thanks ladies, for some reason, that date didn't occur to me. 



Pat Mahurr said:


> Twitter doesn’t approve of this.  I wonder if IHOP will backtrack and say the name change is a temporary part of some promotion.



They changed the twitter, so I think it's serious.  You can now reach them at IHOb.


----------



## fula97 (Jun 8, 2018)

They should take leave the pancake batter out of their omelets


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jun 8, 2018)

Swipe


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 8, 2018)

Proudpiscean said:


> Swipe


I hope this isn't real. The last thing we need are more mediocre burgers. Isn't there enough competition already?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 8, 2018)

Proudpiscean said:


> Swipe


----------



## fasika (Jun 8, 2018)

But they already have burgers on their menu. I know that because it was my 4am drunk food in college


----------



## JustifiablyMe (Jun 9, 2018)

PuddingPop said:


> Girl, yes!
> They had the best oxtails.
> I guess they let the franchisees add additional items to the dinner menu, but that was definitely a hit. I’m not sure about the owner but the restaurant had all Black cooks and staff.  If y’all are ever in Newark, NJ , check out the Bergen St IHOP.  ( be careful though, there was some sort of violence in the parking lot a few years back )



This must be a NJ thing - I snapped the attached pic a couple years ago at the one in Irvington cuz I couldn’t believe it.


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2018)

YA'LL


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 11, 2018)

WTF? How are they just going to switch their allegiance from pancakes to burgers like that? These hobs ain’t loyal (  I tried).

I would like to know the rationale behind this. I guess they’re trying to get more lunch and dinner customers.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 11, 2018)

I love Wendy’s tweets lol.


----------



## momi (Jun 11, 2018)

TrulyBlessed said:


> I love Wendy’s tweets lol.



A Wendy's vs. IHOb beef


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2018)

..just what we need ...another "burger joint"


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2018)

!!!



TrulyBlessed said:


> I love Wendy’s tweets lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 11, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> .
> .


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 11, 2018)

IHOP is too old to be going through an identy or midlife crisis. At 60 yrs old they ought to know who they are and what they stand for which is pancakes.

#IHOPforLife


----------



## SoniT (Jun 11, 2018)

Burgers? That's dumb. It will always be International House of Pancakes or IHOP to me.


----------



## fasika (Jun 11, 2018)

Wendy's twitter handlers are savage lol.

I love Wendy's burgers actually. Best of the drive-thru ones for sure.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 11, 2018)

TrulyBlessed said:


> I love Wendy’s tweets lol.


Wendy said, don't let these red pigtails fool ya,  I did not come here to play with you ...............


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 11, 2018)

They wildin
.
.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 11, 2018)

*So now IHOP is Blood, everythang with a "B"*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2018)

TrulyBlessed said:


> I love Wendy’s tweets lol.


Wendy's SHADE is Burger Bomb!


----------



## Stormy (Jun 12, 2018)

PuddingPop said:


> Noooo!
> I kinda like their dinner menu
> The IHOP in the hood I used to live in was serving straight soul food on their dinner menu. Greens , candied yams, cat fish , oz tails, etc.


 Girl stop!


----------



## PrissiSippi (Jun 12, 2018)

IHOP burgers taste like trash to me. Ewwww


----------



## awhyley (Jun 12, 2018)

Burgers?  This makes no sense.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have never in my life went to IHOP for a burger. Who co-signed this idea?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 12, 2018)

It’s only a temporary marketing scheme.


----------



## feferity (Jun 12, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> It’s only a temporary marketing scheme.


This whole thing reminds me of when Kylie Cosmetics changed to Kris Cosmetics across all their platforms because of the Kris Jenner collection they were releasing


----------



## PuddingPop (Jun 12, 2018)

Stormy said:


> Girl stop!


It’s true!, lol


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, that publicity stunt worked.. 


*IHOP Has Pulled Off A Successful Publicity Stunt -- Now What?*


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 12, 2018)

I thpught it was just to get people talking and mission accomplished but now to keep it going there just goiing to have to conceed to wendys and chamge there name back


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 13, 2018)

I went to IHOP this morning before work and asked the cashier how’s the name change going. She laughed and responded a lot of people hate it. I asked if she thinks they will change it back and she said she believes this is a temporary summer campaign to promote their burgers. This is great news if true. The restaurant sign, my receipt, to-go bag all say IHOP. The only IHOB I saw was one small plastic sign in the window.


----------



## SoniT (Jun 13, 2018)

TrulyBlessed said:


> I went to IHOP this morning before work and asked the cashier how’s the name change going. She laughed and responded a lot of people hate it. I asked if she thinks they will change it back and she said she believes this is a temporary summer campaign to promote their burgers. This is great news if true. The restaurant sign, my receipt, to-go bag all say IHOP. The only IHOB I saw was one small plastic sign in the window.


That's good. It really doesn't make sense for a popular pancake house that's been around for many years to change their name to "house of burgers."


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 13, 2018)

This was genius marketing. I haven't seen or thought about IHOP in years until this.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 26, 2018)

.
.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 27, 2018)

Waiting for ihop to file bankruptcy. 

I feel like there numbers are bad and they are trying to save the company with all these marketing schemes and partnerships


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 27, 2018)

We have 2 IHOPs and they stay being busy.


----------



## awhyley (Jul 11, 2018)

They're changing the name back guys.

Link:  https://www.today.com/food/ihop-changes-its-name-back-after-ihob-t132802
*IHOP's IHOB is now officially dead and the internet is being hilarious about it*




Jul. 10, 2018 at 10:45 AM

IHOP changed its name to IHOB (International House of Burgers) and the internet lost its collective mind. Then on Monday, the chain made another big announcement about its name that made a lot of people mad — and made others really happy.

Let's just say there are a lot of emotions about internationally-themed restaurants now.

In a tweet, IHOP admitted its IHOB switcheroo was one big marketing ploy: "That's right, IHOP! We'd never turn our back on pancakes (except for that time we faked it to promote our new burgers)."


IHOP changed its name to IHOB (International House of Burgers) and the internet lost its collective mind. Then on Monday, the chain made another big announcement about its name that made a lot of people mad — and made others really happy.

Let's just say there are a lot of emotions about internationally-themed restaurants now.

In a tweet, IHOP admitted its IHOB switcheroo was one big marketing ploy: "That's right, IHOP! We'd never turn our back on pancakes (except for that time we faked it to promote our new burgers)."

<More in the link>


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jul 16, 2018)

Just saw the commercial on tv saying it was a stunt to promote their burgers and they are back to IHOP.  Somebody must have gotten fired for this terrible marketing ploy.


----------

